# Reuleaux DNA 200 Help



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

This thread is for discussion of the Reuleaux DNA 200 only. A thread for Q&A and help!


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

And yes we could all study the manual and do research but it's a lot easier to ask the few experts on the DNA 200.

First question... How do you set up your batteries when you first get your device?


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

@Rob Fisher - if you feel so inclined, there were those awesome posts from @Ezekiel in another thread about the setting up of the DNA200 - that could be combined or merged with this thread....

Just an idea


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher - if you feel so inclined, there were those awesome posts from @Ezekiel in another thread about the setting up of the DNA200 - that could be combined or merged with this thread....
> 
> Just an idea



Great idea... will search for them and merge them! FOund the thread... most of the posts in that review were just that... reviews... not a lot of help and instructions.

Hopefully the likes of @Ezekiel and @Redeemer will find their way here and do short posts of how to do things...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (31/12/15)

Hey guys. Thanks for the tag. I mentioned in that thread that I am working on a light guide for modifying TCR values... but have been taking a bit of a holiday. Will finish it on Monday (as all my building tools are at work).

Ive also got all of the manuals as well as some other info people on the net have posted... so will post links to them today or tomorrow! 

Good thread!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And yes we could all study the manual and do research but it's a lot easier to ask the few experts on the DNA 200.
> 
> First question... How do you set up your batteries when you first get your device?




Let's start ! 

What batteries are you currently using in your rolo?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> Let's start !
> 
> What batteries are you currently using in your rolo?



I have a set of Tesiyi's and a set of Turds.


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have a set of Tesiyi's and a set of Turds.



- Lg hg2 rolo setup -

http://www.filedropper.com/3slghg2batteryprofile

Download the csv file from here and then goto setup the battery with these values

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

- rolo battery setup guide - 

Basics : use 3 married batteries for your DNA200 (same brand, age, and all charged to the same value) - you can leave the rolo overnight to USB charge of you don't have a dedicated battery charger 

Once charged then you can goto the battery analyzer and test your own batteries. It will take about 2 hours and you need to build a 1 ohm coil. This doesn't have to be a wicked and working coil, most people just have a length of wire with 2 big loops just to get to the desired resistance .

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

shaunnadan said:


> View attachment 42141



Lol, @shaunnadan - no way - 
that looks like you are trying to pick up some radio or TV signals - hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

Thanks @shaunnadan! Appreciate the help... Did that and right at the end of the graph the atty started to fire so I quickly unplugged the Rolo! I don't know if it's my imagination but the vape seems a little smoother?

I guess this is the issue I have with the DNA... without a Shuan Joe Average is gonna battle!


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

It's not my pic. Was explaining what it could be. Mine was 2 large loops of 28g because I couldn't find the csv file for the tesi batteries. 

I landed up just getting all 6 of my Vtc batteries and 6 lg batteries paired for both rolo


----------



## shaunnadan (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @shaunnadan! Appreciate the help... Did that and right at the end of the graph the atty started to fire so I quickly unplugged the Rolo! I don't know if it's my imagination but the vape seems a little smoother?
> 
> I guess this is the issue I have with the DNA... without a Shuan Joe Average is gonna battle!



Technically the battery setup is just for the battery indicator so that it reads the correct percentage and also for the soft cut off 

But I've also noticed that after I setup my dna200 the power delivery was a lot smoother especially at high wattages

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KB_314 (31/12/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And yes we could all study the manual and do research but it's a lot easier to ask the few experts on the DNA 200.
> 
> First question... How do you set up your batteries when you first get your device?


If you don't do the battery analysis and want to get it going quickly, this is what I did - starting at 1:47.. (Edit: your batteries must be fully charged when you enter the mah values in escribe)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/12/15)

KB_314 said:


> If you don't do the battery analysis and want to get it going quickly, this is what I did - starting at 1:47.. (Edit: your batteries must be fully charged when you enter the mah values in escribe)




Thanks for that @KB_314!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (1/1/16)

I set up the turds at 3000mah per cell and lipo as the battery type. If I remember the nominal voltage was 11.1 v
I read the batteries should be set to 2960mah somewhere but I will rather do the battery analysis soon.
I'm going to be the case analysis some time today.
I also set the soft cutoff at 3.5v.
Took me 2 days to get the battery down to halfway!


----------



## Christos (1/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> - Lg hg2 rolo setup -
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/3slghg2batteryprofile
> 
> ...


I haven't a clue here *noob question incoming* shouldn't the battery analysis be done for your set of batteries instead of a generic file as each battery is unique and temperatures etc etc will be unique to each rolo?


----------



## shaunnadan (1/1/16)

Christos said:


> I haven't a clue here *noob question incoming* shouldn't the battery analysis be done for your set of batteries instead of a generic file as each battery is unique and temperatures etc etc will be unique to each rolo?



The generic files help but ideally you should do the analyzer. I couldn't find a generic file for the tesi batteries so I did the analysis.

Then realized I didn't have 6 tesi batteries to swap around so I just went tout and got 6 new lg batteries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> This thread is for discussion of the Reuleaux DNA 200 only. A thread for Q&A and help!
> View attachment 42134


The farenheit and non metric display triggers my OCD.

If you open escribe and go to the profile you are using there is a simple drop down to change from F to C.

I also rotated the screen for left hand use and swoped the buttons because it seems better that the + button would be at the top of the text orientation. This is found under the mod section.
I wasnt interested in the volts so I changed that to battery percentage.


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> The farenheit and non metric display triggers my OCD.
> 
> If you open escribe and go to the profile you are using there is a simple drop down to change from F to C.
> 
> ...




http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reuleaux-dna200-for-sale.t18082/


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/reuleaux-dna200-for-sale.t18082/


Would you like screen shots @Rob Fisher? 
I'm assuming you are selling because it's just not that easy to use?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> Would you like screen shots @Rob Fisher?
> I'm assuming you are selling because it's just not that easy to use?



Thanks @Christos it's way too much of a hassle to use for me... I never have a battery issue with my All Day Devices and the Rolo is too heavy as a carry device... I have no doubt that once it's set up it's great but it's not for me... but appreciate the offer of help with it...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks @Christos it's way too much of a hassle to use for me... I never have a battery issue with my All Day Devices and the Rolo is too heavy as a carry device... I have no doubt that once it's set up it's great but it's not for me... but appreciate the offer of help with it...


I like it as a bedside mod and it works nicely in the car. 
It is quite a heavy mod and when I go hiking the reo is in my man bag strapped to my water bladder bag.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

Ps. @Rob Fisher , if you change your mind I'll gladly remote onto your pc using teamviewer and talk you through the setup and show you around the software.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> I like it as a bedside mod and it works nicely in the car.
> It is quite a heavy mod and when I go hiking the reo is in my man bag strapped to my water bladder bag.



Yip it's not really the size or the weight... it's only really because of how difficult it is to use. My SNow Wolf and SX Mini are also too heavy to go out with... I always leave the house with two REO's and occasionally my Sigelei 75. When I go to a vape meet I take a suitcase to carry the heavy mods.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/16)

Christos said:


> Ps. @Rob Fisher , if you change your mind I'll gladly remote onto your pc using teamviewer and talk you through the setup and show you around the software.



Thanks a million @Christos you rock!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos (2/1/16)

For those interested in a warmer vape with SS.
I read online that 304 SS profile from http://www.steam-engine.org/wirewiz.asp# works better with the stock coils of the Uwell Crown tank.

I can confirm that the vape is almost identical to straight power mode at higher watts but with no dry hits. There is speculation that the Uwell crown SS pre-made coil may have nickel legs on the coil but I cannot confirm.

I will try with 316L SS with the 304 SS profile at some stage and report back but be warned these pre-made coils are apparently made to last a good month!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/1/16)

Thanks for the help guys and the offer of help... no longer need anymore help... Rolo on it's way to a new owner in CT!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (3/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the help guys and the offer of help... no longer need anymore help... Rolo on it's way to a new owner in CT!


I'm still looking forward to @Ezekiel's guide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (3/1/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> ... no longer need anymore help...



I doubt if that would be the consensus of opinion on here   

(I'm kidding Luv ya)
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ezekiel (5/1/16)

Christos said:


> I'm still looking forward to @Ezekiel's guide.



Haha, sorry to keep you waiting! I built my Everest TC coil yesterday (2x SS + 1x Kanthal twisted in a TFV4) as the final test... so just need to finish writing up!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Christos (5/1/16)

Ezekiel said:


> Haha, sorry to keep you waiting! I built my Everest TC coil yesterday (2x SS + 1x Kanthal twisted in a TFV4) as the final test... so just need to finish writing up!


No stress.
Working away so Im being kept busy


----------



## Ezekiel (6/1/16)

Hey guys! The first version of the first part of my guide is up here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/guide-to-fine-tuning-tc-on-the-dna200-with-escribe.t18206/ 

(It is in the Temp Sensing forum, as it deals with temp sensing... go figure)

Please ask as many questions as you can! And if anything is unclear, badly written or a horrible low-quality image, please let me know! I'm busy the whole evening but will be up and running tomorrow morning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (24/1/16)

http://www.mightyskins.com/cyber-bot-wismec-reuleaux-evolv-dna-200/




Thinking of getting one of these. Anybody know of any local vinyl wrap suppliers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (4/2/16)

Christos said:


> The farenheit and non metric display triggers my OCD.
> 
> If you open escribe and go to the profile you are using there is a simple drop down to change from F to C.
> 
> ...


That was exactly the first three changes I made as well. 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (4/2/16)

Christos said:


> http://www.mightyskins.com/cyber-bot-wismec-reuleaux-evolv-dna-200/
> 
> View attachment 43960
> 
> ...


Now that would be awesome! 

Sent from my SM-T531 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/2/16)

hi guys I purchased the ROLO DNA200 Which were married with 3 LG turds from the previous owners today was my first charge. I noticed that one battery charged faster than the other 2. *Is this normal ? *do batteries discharge at different rates or should they all be the same...

I suppose the turds are not on the market for that long and the rolo dna as well so the batteries should be in a decent state. 

*I guess the core of what I want to know is what signs should I look for that its time to change these batteries?*


----------



## Christos (22/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> hi guys I purchased the ROLO DNA200 Which were married with 3 LG turds from the previous owners today was my first charge. I noticed that one battery charged faster than the other 2. *Is this normal ? *do batteries discharge at different rates or should they all be the same...
> 
> I suppose the turds are not on the market for that long and the rolo dna as well so the batteries should be in a decent state.
> 
> *I guess the core of what I want to know is what signs should I look for that its time to change these batteries?*


What is the variation of the battery fluctuation? I.E. is it lets say 4.17v and 4.15v?
Have you used the csv file for the discharge profile for the LG HG2 batteries?
You can find it here : https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...mec_reuleaux_lg_hg2_batter_profile_watthours/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (23/2/16)

Christos said:


> What is the variation of the battery fluctuation? I.E. is it lets say 4.17v and 4.15v?
> Have you used the csv file for the discharge profile for the LG HG2 batteries?
> You can find it here : https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic...mec_reuleaux_lg_hg2_batter_profile_watthours/



I'll have to install the escribe software tomorrow and figure it out, I just completed formatting my machine so not sure atm.... aside from that I havent taken the time to get into the escribe software in that much detail since I got the mod on friday.


----------



## Christos (23/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> I'll have to install the escribe software tomorrow and figure it out, I just completed formatting my machine so not sure atm.... aside from that I havent taken the time to get into the escribe software in that much detail since I got the mod on friday.


Some fluctuation in the battery voltages can be expected I guess but not too drastic a fluctuation.
I think you should get escribe as soon as you can and just make sure the batteries are set up correctly.

I would also recommend that you charge the batteries in an external charger until they are set up on escribe.


----------



## Ezekiel (23/2/16)

Exactly as @Christos said! Also, once youve installed eScribe, and before you setup the batteries and any profile, make sure that you download the Wismec profile file for eScribe (http://www.wismec.com/download/W009-151116-2.8V-CASEJB.ecig) - it contains all the correct temperature and internal resistance properties of the mod.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

